# Batman arrested



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Who needed dogs? Batman was on the case.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can you say "nut case"?


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Wow. So many things come to mind but I don't dare say them. Hopefully he will get the help he desperately needs.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I believe every single word of that article. People don't believe us when we tell them stuff like this that happens. It happens more than you think and we get a kick out of it too!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Awww..why did they have to take his costume!??


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I bet this Batman's not a billionaire.


----------

